# Sprayer calibration



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I have calibrated my sprayer for herbicide and have finished it. I am about to swap over to the liquid fertilizer nozzles and spray it. My question is how do you calibrate the sprayer without spraying the fertilizer? It is denser than water so I am assuming if I calibrate the new nozzles with water it will not be the same when I spray the fertilizer.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You will need to start with data on the liquid fertilizer blend or type you are using. Calculate initially the recommended psi for the volume you want to apply. Then you can isolate one section of the sprayer boom system, i use the smallest and bottle every nozzle. Adjust your psi to the recommended rate , then dump and calibrate as you would normally. Just a thought though, keep in mind some fertilizers require larger mesh screens or removed.


----------

